# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Can people from THEIR comp see what I'm doing in MY comp?

## Solarflare

I mean like via facebook or something... can people see what website I'm on their computer with facebook or whatever....

YES..... THAT'S WHY I'M ASKING  :Shades wink:

----------


## OldNutter

... what? you wanna know if people can see whats you are doing on your own computer through FB? No.

----------


## Solarflare

lol  :tongue2: 

um....... okay thx  :Big laugh:

----------


## Evolventity

Not via Facebook. They could through a program like TeamViewer, if it's consensual. As for via spyware and hacking, I wouldn't know.

----------


## Solarflare

TeamViewer.... i doubt my friends or 'kind of' friends have even heard of that  :tongue2:

----------


## Evolventity

Haha, probably not. Don't be too paranoid!  :tongue2:

----------


## Raphael

If you're looking at child porn or bomb making websites then maybe the FBI will track your activity.

But you don't have to worry about that.... right?

----------


## LikesToTrip

Through FB, not at all. But if someone really wanted to see your activity they could easily figure out how to sniff your packets. Basic script kiddie stuff.

----------


## Marvo

> Through FB, not at all. But if someone really wanted to see your activity they could easily figure out how to sniff your packets. Basic script kiddie stuff.



They would need to be on the same network as him, or infect him with spyware.

----------


## Replicon

I can.

You've a very naughty boy. I'll pretend I didn't see that, as long as you delete your stash immediately. Remember: I can see whether you deleted it or not too.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> They would need to be on the same network as him, or infect him with spyware.



Yup, and since he's asking about FB it would probably be someone he knows. They could go to his house sit outside on a lappy and get on his wifi. And I'm sure you could find spyware online to do the job if they wanted to do it remotely.

----------


## Marvo

> Yup, and since he's asking about FB it would probably be someone he knows. They could go to his house sit outside on a lappy and get on his wifi. And I'm sure you could find spyware online to do the job if they wanted to do it remotely.



Yeah, although figuring out how to use spyware is probably easy, it still requires some amount of technical finesse. Not all people have wifi and most people with wifi have security.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Yeah, although figuring out how to use spyware is probably easy, it still requires some amount of technical finesse. Not all people have wifi and most people with wifi have security.



Still script kiddie stuff. aircrack-ng ftw. I would be surprised if he doesn't have wifi.
(I'm only a script kiddie btw, and I haven't done any hacking since HS)

----------


## Solarflare

>_>

----------


## timbob

They can if they RAT you but that means you have to download something but it may be disguised a picture or something

----------


## Marvo

> They can if they RAT you but that means you have to download something but it may be disguised a picture or something



Great post buddy.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Great post buddy.



Same to you brah.

----------


## Marvo

> Same to you brah.



Cheers.

----------


## Spartiate

This is a great thread.

----------


## timbob

> Great post buddy.



Cheerss

----------

